# science project



## 123456 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey i have 1 greek tortoise 2 russian tortoises and 1 sulcata tortoise and i have to do a science project for school and i was wondering if you guys had any ideas for projects that i could do with the tortoises. if you think of one it would be very helpful. it doesn't have to be super complicated just anything. the simpler the better.


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 7, 2009)

Not sure what the criteria is for your science project, but you could do one showing the differences and similarities of their environmental and dietary needs and explain why each is different/similar....or you could do one on their different incubation periods, sizes, etc.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 7, 2009)

the main reason not to do a science exp on your torts is that any finding you may need for your class would simply take to long to gather. Me and a bunch of friends sat around one time trying to figure out a good exp. to do with my torts when I was in HS, and we could not think of any in the time frame allowed, but if you do one please keep me at least infomred I think it would be hard to do one, but very intersting.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 8, 2009)

123456, we need a little more info. on what your criteria is. Is this a project like a research paper etc? or is it a timed experiment you need to do? What grade are we talking about?


----------



## 123456 (Oct 8, 2009)

It's an 8th grade science projects. I've got till like December or January. I just need a topic by next week. I have other ideas. But I just thought it would be cool to do one on my tortoises so if you think of any tell me. The criteria is well just anything goes. I just can't harm them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 8, 2009)

I like Sandy's idea of comparing the different tortoises from different continents and the different care they all need...


----------

